# Mercedes Self-Driving Taxis in 3 Years



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Mercedes Promises Self-Driving Taxis in Just Three Years

THE ALREADY CROWDED race to put fully self-driving cars on the road just got a bit more congested. Daimler, Mercedes-Benz's parent company, plans to launch a customer-serving, driver-free taxi service in as little as three years, it announced today.

https://www.wired.com/2017/04/mercedes-promises-self-driving-taxis-just-three-years/


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

They are partnered with Uber.


----------



## OCMike (Jan 24, 2017)

So I have a question. Who refills that gas tank when a self driving taxi needs to be refueled?


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

OCMike said:


> So I have a question. Who refills that gas tank when a self driving taxi needs to be refueled?


Always trust your autonomous car to the man who wears the star.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

So Mercedes is ready to become good ole relable nothing specail lame toyota corrola? . Bahaha


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> So Mercedes is ready to become good ole relable nothing specail lame toyota corrola? . Bahaha


*Many Euro & Middle East taxis are already currently Benz. as are medium & heavy trucks. USA mostly thinks of benz as luxury. They're a lot more *

















Note 4 wheel steering on new benz. Never caught on in USA. Narrower streets in Europe


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

OCMike said:


> So I have a question. Who refills that gas tank when a self driving taxi needs to be refueled?


They will be electric. Conductive charging (no contact).


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

OCMike said:


> So I have a question. Who refills that gas tank when a self driving taxi needs to be refueled?


Several possibilities. which do you prefer?

Solar Panels like today's hybrid cars. What happens on cloudy days?
Broadcast Power. What harm could concentrated microwaves possibly cause?
Really, really long USB cords.
Electric charging stations, using Conductive (no contact) charging, become ubiquitous.
Mini-Nuclear reactor onboard. Imagine the hacking possibilities.
I like #1, although #5 makes for a better story.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hopefully SDC will cause so much devastation that they will be outlawed on the road for at least 10 years after they are introduced. 

Not to mention angry cab drivers who want to run them off the road.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Maven said:


> Several possibilities. which do you prefer?
> 
> Solar Panels like today's hybrid cars. What happens on cloudy days?
> Broadcast Power. What harm could concentrated microwaves possibly cause?
> ...


*#5 start-up & test drive*


----------

